# Finde USB-Treiber nicht



## Hattrix (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche für meinen Rechner einen USB-Controller-Treiber.

Nur ich finde ihn nicht! 

Ich habe das Programm Everest auf dem Rechner, aber nach was muss ich dort suchen, um dann den Treiber im Internet zu finden?


----------



## michaelwengert (20. Juli 2008)

Du solltest schauen welchen Chipsatz du hast.
Oder du schaust wie dein Mainboard heist und suchst dann beim Hersteller.


----------



## Hattrix (20. Juli 2008)

Chipsatz: nVIDIA nForce3 250 (KB8)
Motherboard: nVIDIA$M2N3V121_AM2NF3-VSTA

Wenn ich nach beiden google, finde ich keine USB-Treiner


----------



## PC Heini (20. Juli 2008)

USB Treiber wirst Du als solches nicht finden. Der Treiber dafür ist im Chipsatztreiber eingebunden.
Wenn immer noch nicht geht, schau mal im Bios nach, ob USB aktiviert ist.


----------

